# Einzelne Fenster in Webseite maximieren/minimieren?



## digitaloverdose (24. Jan 2007)

Hallo allerseits!

Auf der Webseite www.partysan.de haben sie eine lekcere Funktion eingebaut, mit der man einzelne Fenster innerhalb der Webseite minimieren/maximieren kann. 

Das würde ich ganz gern in eine meiner Seiten einbauen - hab allerdings NULL Anhnung, wie ich das bewerkstelligen soll.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee ;o)

VIelen Dank und viele Grüße

DO


----------



## EOB (24. Jan 2007)

ohne es gesehen zu haben, wuerd ich auf ajax tippen...
gruesse


----------



## digitaloverdose (24. Jan 2007)

Wollte die Seite auf Basis von Joomla erstellen - und hätte die Funktion da gerne drin.

Die Partysan-Seite scheint auf PHP-Basis aufgebaut zu sein - aber das hat ja scheinbar auch nicht viel zu bedeuten, oder?


----------



## EOB (24. Jan 2007)

sorry, ich kann dir da nicht weiterhelfen...nicht mein gebiet. koennte auch reines javascript sein!

gruesse


----------



## sparrow (24. Jan 2007)

digitaloverdose hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wollte die Seite auf Basis von Joomla erstellen - und hätte die Funktion da gerne drin.


Dann musst du schauen ob es für Joomla! entsprechende Plugins gibt. Ansonsten hat Mørketid Recht, das sieht nach AJAX-Technik aus.



			
				digitaloverdose hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Partysan-Seite scheint auf PHP-Basis aufgebaut zu sein - aber das hat ja scheinbar auch nicht viel zu bedeuten, oder?


Richtig, das liegt daran, dass auch Joomla! in PHP geschrieben ist 

Also das was du dir anschauen musst sind die Plugins die Joomla! zu bieten hat und die AJAX-Technik. Vielleicht auch nur JavaScript.
Mit Java hat das ganze nichts zu tun.


Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## Leroy42 (24. Jan 2007)

Mørketid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> koennte auch reines javascript sein!



Glaub' ich auch eher weil Minimieren/Maximieren auf der Seite
keinen Zugriff auf den Server benötigt.


----------



## The_S (25. Jan 2007)

Ich komm zwar grad net auf die Seite (gesperrt von unserem Webfilter), aber Fenster in einer Seite die man maximieren, minimieren, widerherstellen kann, kenn ich z. B. von Portlets

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portlet


----------



## EOB (25. Jan 2007)

wieder was gelernt...kannte ich so noch garnicht .

gruesse


----------

